# Kings hire Eric Musselman as their new Head Coach



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> ESPN.com's Marc Stein is reporting that the Sacramento Kings have hired Memphis assistant Eric Musselman as head coach. *
> 
> Source*: ESPN


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I will GLADY eat crow on this one... Because Musselman is definitely a massive step up over W... Whoever wants to serve me up some, I'll gladly eat it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This makes me happy. I'm glad the Maloofs listened to Petrie, fan reaction, etc. when it came to Whis.

Source: Musselman to coach Kings



> Eric Musselman has been selected as the next Kings coach.
> 
> According to a source close to Musselman, the Memphis assistant and former Golden State head coach has been selected as the successor to Rick Adelman, bringing the process to an end after Adelman was dismissed May 9. The Kings confirmed that a press conference is scheduled for tomorrow, but would not confirm the selection of Musselman.
> 
> On their Web site, the Kings said they'll officially announce their seletion for head coach Saturday at approximately 1 p.m. Afterward, the new coach will greet fans at a "Meet the Coach" event at the Arden Fair mall (the center court in front of Nordstrom) at 3:30 p.m. Team owners Joe and Gavin Maloof and president Geoff Petrie also will be in attendance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am very happy. This is a wonderful hire. Memphis is losing out big time on Mus. I think he's an upgrade over Adelman because he will play 9 guys (10 in blowouts).

Guys like Francisco, Jason Hart, Corliss will play more minutes during the regular season, which saves Bibby and Miller to be fresher come playoff time.

I think that's the biggest upgrade. The Kings will store score lots of points. I love this hire. Just had to sign in and share my thoughts.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I was in favor of Elie at first, but when you weigh the fact that Muss has head coaching experience, I think they did the right thing. Very pleased. On a side note, I sorta feel bad about saying so much negative stuff about Whiz now that all is said and done, so good luck Monarchs.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I am elated!!! I can't wait for next season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

For those in Sac, the press conference will be covered on 1140 by Jim Crandell and on Comcast Sportsnet by Mike Lamb...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

UPDATE: Quotes from the Maloofs and BJAX

Kings get their man: Musselman 



> "He came with two books, and each book was 100 pages," Kings co-owner Gavin Maloof said. "He had every single practice, every single drill that he's ever run. He knew the likes and dislikes of all of our players. He knew their hobbies. He put it all together, and we didn't even give him that much lead time, probably two or three days. I said, 'You probably stayed up all night.'"





> "I was very impressed, because he comes very well prepared," Kings co-owner Joe Maloof said. "No other team is ever going to outprepare us. And as prepared as he is, I think we may catch a couple teams next year off guard a little bit. We like his work ethic. He works long, long hours. He loves his work, has a passion for it. And that's why I think that the city will embrace him and welcome him to Sacramento."





> But one trusted Sacramento source predicts Musselman will make it work: former Kings guard Bobby Jackson, who played under Musselman this past season.
> 
> "He'll be good," Jackson said. "He's an offensive minded coach, but he always has a defensive presence about him. That's the good thing about him, is he's going to bring both offense and defense. And he ain't going to be scared to say anything to anybody. Everybody respected him."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bring Jackson back to Sacto to back up Bibby.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Bring Jackson back to Sacto to back up Bibby.


 It could happen. He still lives out here, still is involved in the community (he has basketball camps, just participated in the Breast Health Awareness Night at the Monarchs game ) , and he was just on 1140 saying that there is ZERO chance he is going back to Memphis.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marc Stein: Kings opt for 'basketball-a-holic' in hiring Musselman


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marty Burns: Musselman fits the bill for Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Click to hear interview. Artest talked about his thoughts of Mussleman, his feelings toward some of the other named candidates throughout the hiring process, and how his teammates will react to the news, as the Kings looked to replace Rick Adelman. 

Click to hear interview. Former Kings head coach and former Warriors GM, Garry St. Jean who hired Eric Mussleman in Golden State, joins SPORTSLINE to tell us the positives of the young coach, how he impresses and motivates, and how he'll faire as the new head coach of the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Name Musselman Head Coach: Official Press Release 

Musselman Career in Photos


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There is a bunch of video from today here and also on Kings.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings introduce Musselman as new coach 











> "I called Lonnie Cooper, my agent," said Musselman, who also interviewed for head coaching jobs in Cleveland and Orlando last offseason. "He was more excited than me, and he asked how it went. And I said, 'I got the job.' He said 'What do you mean you got the job?' I said, 'I got the job.'
> 
> "With Joe and Gavin and Geoff, it was just freeflowing. I didn't know when it was going to end. I got back up, and it was three hours and something. It could've gone into the night. It could've gone into the next day."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Go West (again), young man: Musselman wows St. Jean  



> "I thought it was an excellent hire by those guys up there," St. Jean said Friday afternoon from his Bay Area home. "I realize I could be biased. Eric's strengths are preparation, intensity, defense and hard work."
> 
> St. Jean said he wasn't surprised that Musselman was impressive in two interviews with the Maloofs, the Kings' owners, and Geoff Petrie, president of basketball operations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ailene Voisin: Petrie has a hand in Kings' 180 



> John Whisenant was the guy. More importantly, he was their guy.
> 
> And suddenly he wasn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Wonderful hire by the Kings. You're going to see quite the effort out of those guys now that Muss is in charge.



HKF said:


> Memphis is losing out big time on Mus.


Hell, the _Warriors _ are still losing out on letting Muss go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I didn't want to say anything, but the fact that Mullin fired Muss and brought in Montgomery was stupid. 

Musselman has won in the CBA and will win in the NBA.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm happy as well we signed him. Great guy, great coach, pretty young. Everyone should look forward to post game conferences with him. lol 


:clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The NBA nation is sleeping on this signing, but when Sacramento looks like a title contender next year, they'll understand. Ron Artest is that good.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice words from Peter Vecsey about Muss, not so nice about Bonzi:



> Hiring Eric Musselman is a solid step in the right direction for the Kings. Still, I'm wondering how any coach inclined to maintain discipline is expected to deal with two wild cards, especially when one of them is Ron Artest and the other was expelled two playoffs ago from Memphis, where Musselman was Mike Fratello's top cat.
> 
> Rising free agent Bonzi Wells may have distinguished himself in Sacramento's opening round loss to San Antonio, but they don't come any more difficult to manage than the eternally angry Bonzi, whose body bursts with jealous bones.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06042006/sports/64647.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

One of the gang now: New Kings coach Eric Musselman is settling in to his new city after signing a three-year deal. 
















A new King in town: Musselman's persona clicks with Maloofs 
















Musselman attracts the mall crowd: An estimated 1,500 fans come out to Arden Fair to greet the new Kings coach 









Ailene Voisin: It's the perfect marriage -- for now 

What they're saying about Eric Musselman (He's talking, too)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Congratulations, Muss... 

Encourages exciting basketball, knows today's game, relates well to players, interacts well with the media, great attitude.

He's like Bizarro Mike Fratello..


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I have heard Grizz fans say a lot of positive things, and at first I was encouraged, but now I'm beginning to believe that they only say them because they really do hate the Czar that much.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ha ha ^

I don't know much about Musselman but i'm hearing some good things about him from you guys. Can't wait for October!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Congratulations, Muss...
> 
> Encourages exciting basketball, knows today's game, relates well to players, interacts well with the media, great attitude.
> 
> He's like Bizarro Mike Fratello..


Really? I mean, I never actually did practice with the Golden State Warriors, but _if_ (and I mean _if_) there was a knock on Musselman, it was that he was a micro-manager. That style grew to irritate players long-term (if you can call his 2-year stint at Golden State 'long term'). 

Funny thing is, I read stuff like this on ESPN...



> He remains close to several players from his time in Oakland, including Washington guard Gilbert Arenas and Dallas center Erick Dampier.


...then remember when Dampier called Musselman "Musselhead" to the media after a frustrating outing where Muss probably chewed him out (not that Damp didn't deserve it). The word from the Warriors was that once Mullin was in charge, he wanted a more player-friendly coach, which Muss wasn't. At least not in Mullin's opinion (which has to be questioned when he signs players like Mike Dunleavy and Adonal Foyle to long term contracts).

I wish nothing but the best for Musselman AND the Kings. I look forward to seeing a tough-nosed defensive Sacramento ball club. IMO, however, this guy isn't perfect. He's probably cut from the same thread as Rick Pitino and Larry Brown. As long as the front office stands behind Muss (and I know Petrie and the Maloofs will), this guy is going to do just fine.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bruindre again.


 
:sad:
​<!-- / main error message -->


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Musselman says he's a wiser coach as he heads to Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings find workaholic: Musselman


----------

